# Kittery, ME CCO (Premium Outlet)



## Mac-Guy (Apr 11, 2013)

This CCO is quite a gem if you look for older LE items. Very friendly SA. Some items are hidden behind the counter (brushes, pencils), so don't forget to ask.


----------

